
Jeff Bezos Plan for News: The Washington Post Becomes an Amazon Product - e15ctr0n
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-10-06/jeff-bezos-plan-for-news-washington-post-becomes-an-amazon-product
======
grimtrigger
So, a paid app? Thats a pretty lackluster plan. If you could save a newspaper
by creating a paid app with the exact same content then the newspaper industry
wouldn't be in the same hole it is already in.

